#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-17
<AlbertJB> bon vespre
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-19
<AlbertJB> per casualitat no hi haurà algun mag de Libreoffice Calc per aquí
#ubuntu-cat 2012-09-20
<warpol> hola
<warpol> hi
<warpol> hi ha algu?
<jordisayol> jo
<warpol> tiok
<warpol> ok
<warpol> tinc un probleam
<jordisayol> endavant ambel probleam
<warpol> el link de el ubuntu en catala de 64 bits no esta disponible
<jordisayol> com que nop?
<warpol> io vaig a ubuntu.cat
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> i a dalt a la esquerra que hi veus?
<warpol> altres versions...
<jordisayol> esquerra...
<jordisayol> barrufa o no barrufa?
<warpol> en comptes de alttres versions em baixo el k i a a l'esquerra?
<jordisayol> tu vols Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits? doncs sip
<warpol> aquest tambe es amb gnome?
<jordisayol> és amb unity, però pots instaŀlat gnome sense problemes
<jordisayol> però per defecte porta l'escriptori Unity
<warpol> com ho hauria de fer per instalar unity
<warpol> aix, dic, gnome
<warpol> :S
<jordisayol> doncs ara no ho recordo concretament, però un pic hagis instaŀlat l'ubuntu, pots tornar a passar per aquí i preguntar-ho
<warpol> dacord
<jordisayol> sort!
<warpol> no deu ser mol complicat, no?
<jordisayol> nop, només has d'entendre a on ho instaŀles, al disc dur vull dir
<jordisayol> per no esborrar coses que no vulguis, res més
<warpol> ei, doncs moltes gracies
<jordisayol> de res home!
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-16
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<wagafo> Hola a tothom
<alexm> bon deia
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de valorar la passada ugj
<rafael_carreras> hi vam anar 4 persones a Granollers
<wagafo> Molt ben acollits
<rafael_carreras> alguns van traduir i triar bugs
<rafael_carreras> i altres vam fer feines de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> d'organització, vull dir
<wagafo> Va estar productiu
<rafael_carreras> jo diria que sí
<wagafo> Encara hi ha gent treballant a la pàgina de bugs que vaig crear
<wagafo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130914
<alexm> molt bé, bona feina :)
<rafael_carreras> l'únic és que érem pocs, però donada la situació internacional, som bastants :-)
<rafael_carreras> només hi van haver 6 ugj a tot el món, si no vaig errat
<alexm> ostres, com és això?
<rafael_carreras> res, que la cosa va de baixa
<rafael_carreras> l'ubuntu-planet no és gaire actiu
<rafael_carreras> i el G+ només porta captures de pantalla dels escriptoris
<josepgallart> estem en hores baixes
<rafael_carreras> bé, segon tema
<rafael_carreras> encara tenim samarretes ubuntaires, encara que no he mirat si n'hi ha moltes
<rafael_carreras> jo encara no en faria més
<wagafo> Sí, liquidem les que hi ha primer
<rafael_carreras> i a veure si ens les treiem de sobre a la propera festa a Flix
<rafael_carreras> per cert, que la festa serà el 9 de novembre
<alexm> vist al wiki
<wagafo> Jo ja he actualitzat ubuntu.cat i surt al mapa d'activitats
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, wagafo
<josepgallart> esdeveniment al facebook  https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.cat
<alexm> el que no he vist és si serà matí i tarda
<wagafo> No podrem començar massa aviat, si anem el mateix dia
<rafael_carreras> encara no ho sabem, n'hem de parlar amb els organitzadors
<alexm> al wiki diu a migdia, és perquè l'heu copiat de l'anterior?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: exacte
<rafael_carreras> jo suposo que farem matí i tarda
<rafael_carreras> perquè ja tenim emparaulades unes poques xerrades
<rafael_carreras> espero que em confirmin algunes coses aquesta setmana
<alexm> d'acord, ja he apuntat fins les 19h per si de cas
<rafael_carreras> em van preguntar què esperàvem exactament dels organitzadors i els ho vaig explicar. espero que no ho hagin trobat excessiu
<wagafo> sobretot que portin gent...
<rafael_carreras> no ho crec, no m'hi vaig excedir
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: també els ho vaig dir això
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem, oi?
<rafael_carreras> quina son...
<wagafo> Sí, també va estar bé que el noi de l'altre institut s'interesés per organitzar la propera
<wagafo> Va dir que parlaria amb la directora (no massa favorable a programari lliure)
<rafael_carreras> ah sí, li vaig enviar informació i potser tindrem lloc pel maig
<rafael_carreras> ho han d'estudiar, va dir
<wagafo> Haurem de tornar a contactar-lo dins d'un temps perquè vegi que hi ha interès
<josepgallart> volia fervos una proposta per CALIU donat que nosaltres no som oficialment asociacio i era la adesio al PACTE NACIONAL pel dret a decidir:http://www.dretadecidir.cat/
<alexm> crec que seria interessant fer una mica de debat sobre això de perdre pistonada a flix
<alexm> josepgallart: millor envia un correu a junta@caliu.cat i així tota la junta ho rebrem
<josepgallart> ome que un desconegut proposi aixo no te masa sentit
<wagafo> alexm: bona idea, tot i que poca cosa podem fer més enllà de comentar-ho
<alexm> josepgallart: no ets pas cap desconegut per nosaltres ;)
<rafael_carreras> alex: m'apunto allò de la pistonada
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: això anava a dir, tu no ets desconegut
<rafael_carreras> vinga nois, bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #################################################################
<alexm> bona nit
<wagafo> Bona nit i fins la propera
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-19
<joanpuba> #barcelona
<joanpuba> #catalunya
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-15
<spii> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2014-09-16
<pauibars> Bon dia gent, hi ha algú viu per aquí?
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre ubuntaires
<wagafo> Hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> ara toca valorar la ugj
<wagafo> Em va saber greu no poder ser-hi
<alexm> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> bé, hi vam ser el josepgallart, el sergi mateu, l'alexm i jo
<wagafo> Bé, no va estar malament doncs, millor que les dues o tres últimes
<rafael_carreras> sí
<alexm> l'assistència millor però jo vaig fer menys feina, sincerament
<alexm> estava una mica dispers
<rafael_carreras> jo també
<wagafo> Haurem de designar un jefe
<rafael_carreras> sí, ens hauríem d'organitzar
<alexm> o tancar la paradeta ;)
<wagafo> No ens pagaran el plus de productivitat
<rafael_carreras> em sembla que això ja no es paga :-)
<alexm> crec que a banda de dispers també estic ensopit
<alexm> encara sort que les festes encara tenen èxit
<wagafo> almenys vau dinar bé?
<rafael_carreras> sí, bones pizzes allà aprop
<alexm> això sí :)
<wagafo> això no falla mai
<alexm> hi havia les pizzes més cares que he vist mai
<alexm> però per sort tenien opcions econòmiques
<alexm> fent una mica d'autocrítica, vaig oblidar el projecte de fer arrencar les install parties del servidor d'imatges
<alexm> com que vaig deixar el disc dels miralls a casa no vaig poder avançar en aquest projecte
<alexm> a banda d'això, com equip hauríem de valorar quin futur tenim
<alexm> si sempre som els mateixos potser ens acabarem cansant
<alexm> si és que no ho estem ja
<rafael_carreras> jo vaig fer la feina d'organització ahir, a la ugj gairebé no hi vaig fer res :-P
<alexm> xD
<alexm> jo vaig organitzar les festes de firmes en calendaris: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/FestaDeFirmes/
<alexm> en sergi va estar traduint coses
<rafael_carreras> passant al segon tema, he contaactat amb la martina i diu que li sembla bé fer la festa al teb
<rafael_carreras> fins i tot ja tenim data: el 15N
<rafael_carreras> sembla que la connexió del wagafo ha fet figa definitivament
<alexm> de moment no tinc res aquell dia, si he sobreviscut al workshop de perl que fem el cap de setmana abans, potser pugui venir
<rafael_carreras> el cap de setmana del 9N tens workshop de perl?
<alexm> el 8N :D
<rafael_carreras> hem evitat el 8 per si de cas
<alexm> per fer-ho més divertit, un cap de setmana imperdible ;)
<rafael_carreras> en wagafo ha tornat!
<wagafo> M'he instal·lat la 14.10 i el network-manager està fent el ronso
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va bé
<rafael_carreras> vaig provar la "next" i va ser horrible
<wagafo> Encara està molt inacabada
<wagafo> Per no dir que no hi ha res de moment
<rafael_carreras> sí, però si el futur ha d'anar per allà...
<wagafo> Home, de moment per a l'escriptori no han fet res
<rafael_carreras> ah, d'acord
<rafael_carreras> ja m'havia espantat
<wagafo> Jo la tinc com a opció d'inici de l'escriptori, i de moment és el mateix que per a mòbils i tauletes però la meitat de coses no van
<rafael_carreras> doncs deia quan no hi eres que ja tenim data per la festa; el 15N
<wagafo> Ah, que bé. I lloc?
<rafael_carreras> al TEB del Raval
<wagafo> Perfecte! Faré l'anunci a la web, i el formulari i tota la pesca. Faràs l'anunci a les llistes aviat?
<rafael_carreras> m'ho han de confirmar, però és gairebé segur
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: no, encara hauríem de fer la graella
<rafael_carreras> i falta molt encara, no?
<wagafo> Sí, no hia ha pressa
<wagafo> Ha marxat l'alexm?
<alexm> o/
<wagafo> lurking
 * alexm sopant
 * wagafo ara marxarà de debó
<rafael_carreras> les feines que s'han de fer ara les haig de parlar amb la martina, a veure si la convenço perquè vingui a la propera reunió
<rafael_carreras> va, que me'n vaig a dormir
<rafael_carreras> res mes'
<wagafo> Vinga, bona nit
<alexm> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> res més?
<wagafo> Per mi no
<alexm> que descanseu
<rafael_carreras> doncs bona nit
<wagafo> Igualment alexm
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> #####################################################
<josepgallart> bona nit
<josepgallart> ja sa acavat la reunio?
#ubuntu-cat 2015-09-14
<jpradas> hola  a tots!
<jpradas> Saveu si qualsevol versió d Ubuntu puc istal .lar apache, squid, samba?
<jpradas> quit
#ubuntu-cat 2016-09-23
<xafarderr> salludos
#ubuntu-cat 2017-09-24
<woenxs_> ç
#ubuntu-cat 2018-09-20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.facebook.com/1163067165/posts/10216250903202918/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <muzzol> se us ha colat un estodiant rerererepetidor
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-16
<corverd> Hola. Seguint el consell de Walter entro al xat per mirar de resoldre el problema que ja vaig plantejar a la llista de correu.
<corverd> No arrenca escriptori amb Ubuntu 18.04
<corverd> I crec que he pogut fer el 1er pas:
<corverd> 1. Configureu Xorg per preferir IntelCreeu un fitxer /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf(això pot requerir mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d), que contingui:Section "OutputClass"   Identifier "Intel"   MatchDriver "i915"   Driver "intel"EndSection2. Desactiva la commutació de modes amb IGDEdita /etc/default/grubi afegeix xdg.force_integrated=1-lo
<corverd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. En acabar, executeu sudo update-grubabans de reiniciar.3. Llista la llista negra del nouveaucontrolador del nucliEdita /etc/default/grubi afegeix modprobe.blacklist=nouveau-lo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. En acabar, executeu sudo update-grubabans de reiniciar. (Per AMD llista negra radeon, amdgpuetc ..)4. Desinstal·leu
<corverd> el controlador Xorg nouveausudo apt remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  # or radeon, amdgpu ...Això provocarà l'eliminació del xserver-xorg-video-allmeta-paquet, que per defecte s'instal·la. Això està bé, però és possible que vulgueu mantenir-lo xserver-xorg-video-intelinstal·lat (vegeu l’actualització a continuació):sudo apt remove
<corverd> xserver-xorg-video-allsudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intelActualitzar la descripció del paquet 2019 per xserver-xorg-video-intelara recomana contra instal·lar el paquet. Només hauria de ser necessari amb el maquinari antic (anteriors al 2007).
<corverd> Però el 2on ni idea.
<corverd> Com continuo? Si em doneu i instruccions de que he de fer per editar
<corverd> . Desactiva la commutació de modes amb IGDEdita /etc/default/grubi afegeix xdg.force_integrated=1-lo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. En acabar, executeu sudo update-grubabans de reiniciar.
<corverd> En fi. Si algú respon miraré de continuar demà a la tarda...
<corverd> Gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Primer assegurem que el fitxer s'ha creat bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @corverd [<corverd> Com continuo? Si em doneu i instruccions de que he de fer per editar], Fes "ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d" I mostra el resultat
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-20
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bones noticies, Calidae ens patrocina les samarretes i ames fara una xerrada!!! https://calidae.com/
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> tindrem samarreta exclusiva de la festa!! 50? que opineu?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el logo del patrocinador
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tenim un patrocinador? Em pensava que ja s'havien extingit! 👍👍👍👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> importan empresa calderina que trevalla amb programari lliure
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per mi endavant, suposo que hauran de portar el logo del patrocinador
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> suposo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per mi cap problema, sembla una empresa compatible amb la nostra "missio i valors". Per a la seva presentacio comenta'ls que no ho facin en Windows i PPT, i tot be, no esta de mes...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> 👍
#ubuntu-cat 2019-09-22
<amarti[m]> Prova de vincle amb Riot...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Funciona. L'hauré de provar jo també.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Estic mirant com treure la [m]
<amarti> A veure ara
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @amarti [<amarti> A veure ara], Ara sí
<amarti> Hola, rcarreras
<rcarreras[m]> Hola amarti  :-)
<amarti> Veig que encara et surt la [m]
<rcarreras[m]> sí, si em dius el truc, la trec
<amarti> Has d'enviar el missatge "!nick ElMeuNick" a @appservice-irc:matrix.org
<rcarreras> mira, solucionat, moltes gracies
<amarti> Veus que bé! De res!
